# Apex Turns 1



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Interested to see what the next year brings! Thank you to all the forum members for your time, help and support. Could not have done so well without you.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Awesome photos! He's a very good looking dog! Happy Birthday Apex!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice looking dog! Happy birthday!


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

Very pretty coat. Love patterned sables (maybe because I have one, haha)


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

He is a gorgeous dog!! Lovely photos! 
He seems a very happy chappy


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Happy Birthday, Apex! Such a handsome boy!


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Awe shucks thanks everyone.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Apex! Beautiful dog!


----------



## JaxsMom (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy Birthday Apex! He's gorgeous


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

He looks good. Happy Birthday Apex.


----------



## Teeny83 (Feb 1, 2018)

Happy Boy Happy Birthday!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday Apex. You are one handsome boy. Enjoy


----------

